# Single S-7 Needed



## Duck (Oct 27, 2013)

*Single 26" S-7 Needed*

Looking for a single 26" chrome S-7 hoop with rider+ quality plating. Would consider complete front wheel, although I only want/ need a hoop.  -Thankyaverymuch- /Duck


----------



## Duck (Oct 28, 2013)

This rare & elusive part needed for the repair of better 1/2's bicycle- thanks for looking...


----------



## ReVo (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a rear wheel that fits that description...

-Ron-


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a front that needs to be cleaned up. $45 shipped


----------



## ReVo (Oct 30, 2013)

You may or may not want it... It's a tad rustier than I remember. Still your call.







-Ron-


----------



## Duck (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe I'll pass on both of these, as I doubt the wife would be satisfied w/ either on her pride & joy. I thank you kindly all the same, though.  /Duck


----------



## ReVo (Oct 30, 2013)

No problem! Sorry I couldn't help. =) best of luck in your search

-Ron-


----------



## Duck (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok, then- Anyone have a single with NICE chrome? BTTT


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 1, 2013)

Put a little elbow grease into it, and that rim would clean up nicely. I've cleaned up a lot worse than that.

Just saying...

Jim.


----------



## Duck (Nov 1, 2013)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Put a little elbow grease into it, and that rim would clean up nicely. I've cleaned up a lot worse than that.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Jim.



I'd be the first to to admit how blind I'm becoming, but it looked to me that in the top pic, between the 12 & 1 o'clock position, rust has removed the plating completely from around the spoke holes, leaving rust/ pitted steel. Hell, I'll clean anything, as long as there's something there to start with.


----------



## Duck (Nov 3, 2013)

- and again.


----------



## Duck (Nov 8, 2013)

The definition of insanity is;


----------



## Duck (Dec 21, 2013)

... repeating the same action (BUMP)


----------



## Duck (Dec 21, 2013)

... over and over again


----------



## ReVo (Dec 21, 2013)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131073612274

You could give this a go... Cheap enough right now. Best of luck again.

-Ron-


----------



## Duck (Dec 21, 2013)

Ron- Says "link expired or invalid" (?)


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I have an exceptional pair of s-7s I'd split up. I have to get out the door at the moment but I'll check the basement when I get back and update soon.


----------



## Duck (Dec 22, 2013)

ozzmonaut said:


> I'm pretty sure I have an exceptional pair of s-7s I'd split up. I have to get out the door at the moment but I'll check the basement when I get back and update soon.



 Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duck (Dec 25, 2013)

- while expecting a different result...


----------



## Duck (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll buy a set, if that's what it takes (?) BTTT


----------

